# Moose crossing



## bloodwood (Jan 23, 2014)

A friend sent me this very cool video about meeting a moose while skiing. I was amazed how fast they are.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 23, 2014)

wow i was afraid it was going to attack them  it is so strong that animal


----------



## bloodwood (Jan 23, 2014)

I wasn't sure what it was going to do. I had heard that during mating they can attack. This guy was like a locomotive.


----------

